# Collectors Edition bestellt, aber nicht geliefert worden -.- Suche Pass als Trost



## chip777 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab mir die Collectors Edition vor einer ganzen Weile vorbestellt, ich hab mir sogar zum D III zocken nen neuen Rechner gekauft.....und morgen ist Feiertag und ich würde zugerne zocken.....bitte helft mir und schickt mir einen Gästepass per pn.

Vielen Dank,

Gruß,

Martin


----------

